# Λίγη βοήθεια για να μη χαθώ, please



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2009)

Πρέπει να πάω στη διεύθυνση που βλέπετε στο χάρτη. Πώς καταλαβαίνω στη λεωφόρο Κηφισού πού θα στρίψω; Υπάρχει έξοδος; Υπάρχει κάποια έξοδος πριν, για να αρχίσω να μετράω καθέτους; Κάποιο σημάδι;

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...23.727229&sspn=0.007437,0.013475&ie=UTF8&z=12


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2009)

Ναι, υπάρχει. Προσοχή μόνο γιατί έχει δύο απανωτές εξόδους. Η πρώτη γράφει Ίλιον-Περιστέρι, είναι σφιχτή δεξιά και την προσπερνάς. Η δεύτερη βγαίνει απαλά σα φλούδα από το Ποτάμι στο σημείο που 'χει ελαφρά δεξιά καμπή. Λέει Περιστέρι-Αθήνα. Είναι η έξοδος για Δυρραχίου & Κων/πόλεως (για Αγίου & Βορείου αριστερά, για Μπουρνάζι & E-Shop δεξιά, με τη δική μου κωδικοποίηση). Το μεγάλο κτήριο στο δεξί σου χέρι είναι αντιπροσωπεία αυτοκινήτων (Chevrolet, αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Απέναντι το μεγάλο κτήριο που βλέπεις προτού αρχίσει η καμπή είναι σουπερμάρκετ (Metro, αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Προσοχή, βγαίνει μόνο μία λωρίδα και πρέπει να πηγαίνεις σιγά γιατί θα χωθείς αμέσως μετά κάθετα δεξιά, την ώρα που θα έχεις δίπλα σου να κάνουν merge Ούννοι που κατεβαίνουν τον παράδρομο αλαλάζοντας. Μην αγχώνεσαι, είναι κομμάτι κέικ. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, Zaz! Ελπίζω να μη χαθώ, ούτε να με ρουφήξει το κύμα των εξοδούχων. Την Παρασκευή του Αγίου Πνεύματος βρήκα κι εγώ να πάω στο Περιστέρι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2009)

Δεν θα 'χεις πρόβλημα. Αν κολλήσεις πουθενά, πάρε με στο κινητό να απολαύσεις stand-up navigation.  Άντε, καλή επιτυχία στην Άγρια Δύση!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 5, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Thanks, Zaz! Ελπίζω να μη χαθώ, ούτε να με ρουφήξει το κύμα των εξοδούχων. Την Παρασκευή του Αγίου Πνεύματος βρήκα κι εγώ να πάω στο Περιστέρι.



Tο Πνεύμα εν είδει περιστεράς εβεβαίου του λόγου το ασφαλές. :)


----------

